

An army of robot baristas competes with Starbucks - nburger
http://qz.com/134661/briggo-coffee-army-of-robot-baristas-could-mean-the-end-of-starbucks-as-we-know-it/#!

======
Systemic33
While I appreciate getting specification perfect coffee every time I order,
there is just something about it that seems too perfect.

Is it just me, who value the fact that It's a human being who makes my coffee.
Coffee making is not science, it is an art, perfect coffee depends on the
taster. While this machine might make exactly coffee to my specification,
there is no telling if that is the better than a barista.

I do think however that this may very well replace the press-play baristas
that have grown popular with starbucks. This is a solution that replaces the
semi-robotic starbucks coffee with a full robotic solution, but I'm sure this
won't' replace the coffeeshops that strive for the best coffee.

------
kaa2102
How about: "An army of robot CEOs could continuously maximize shareholder
value?"

